# Traditional Bank Holiday Thread



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Is anyone else working today?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'd LOVE to be working today  :-/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nope, luckily the stockmarket is closed on Bank Holiday Mondays, unfortunatly it means a VERY busy day for me tommorow though!


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Yeah, Unfortunatly working today


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

No chance! Only just got out of bed!!  ;D


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

I am having to work


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Nope, luckily the stockmarket is closed on Bank Holiday Mondays


Unfortunately just coz "the" stockmarket is closed doesn't mean all the others are.

One of the joys of working for StockholmsBorsen.

So just three of us them....


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

What's work? ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Not me sorry


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

It's not a holiday everywhere in Scotland....so many are working up here...I'm not cos my company follow the English bank holidays. Pain in the arse cos burrd gets the Scottish ones.


----------



## alisttair (Apr 22, 2003)

i am working - do not want to be here :-[ :-[

cant wait to leave


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Beautiful day here in Wales.. just got back from the beach 

Sorry chaps - had a great day!!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Typical Bank Holiday for me. Spent Â£500 on a home appliance i really did not want but had no choice as my exisiting washer/dryer has taken to tripping out the electrice in the house every time i use it. I've already spent Â£300 keeping the bloody thing running for the last 3 yrs & its only 6 years old.

Needless to say i actually invested in a 4yr warranty this time round.

Would much rather have been spending that Â£500 on something alot more interesting or exciting. Should feel better after a few large vodkas tonight. My wallet is officially in mourning


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I've done the usual bank holiday stuff 

I've been driving... and been to the ZOO 

Paul - check out British Gas Service Care. Much cheaper than extended warranties, and you can cover your central heating, boiler, plumbing and up to 5 different kitchen appliances.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

BBQ's and jetwashing everything in the garden and driveway (including me new extra white teeth ;D). Superb weekend, had the neighbours around for BBQ lunch in the garden yesterday, started at 12am and 6 of us finished 16 bottles of wine and a bottle of Remy by midnight - I'm not sure there's anything I don't know about my neighbourhood now.

Today has been a bit tough :'(


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Because our solicitors and estate agents still haven't got off their ars*s and sorted out our flat purchase... spent 1/2 the day travelling to work Â [smiley=dizzy2.gif] ... at least the weather was Â [smiley=sunny.gif] and not much traffic, some Â 8) sights as you come into London from the west.

Totally avoided ALL retail parks, DIY stores (and doing DIY ) this bank Hol.... Â 8) Spent the morning discusing holidays  with Mrs P Â ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes i'm at work [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] - as usual on nights.

And i'm bored [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Yes i'm at work [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] - as usual on nights.
> 
> And i'm bored [smiley=sleeping.gif]


Ditto Â 

What are you supposed to be doing? :


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Quality Assurance!!!!!!!!!
Testing crappy chemicals

What are you doing then at this time in the moring?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Testing Chemicals ............ at this time in the morning Â  I don't think I could do that.

I'm having enough trouble working the buttons on the coffee machine at the moment Â :

What am I doing ...... what a good question Â  - err... looking at green screens (which is good) making sure the newspapers have stories for tomorow ...


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm SUPPOSED to be testing chemicals, but instead i'm dossing about on the internet and reading afor mentioned newspapers.

What time do you finish?
I've got 3 long hours left.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Same here : but 4 hours to go  1st of 3 nights :-/ then 8 off ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Lucky you.

This is my second of six then four off ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Lucky you.
> 
> This is my second of six then four off ;D


  Not nice ..... used to do that a few years ago, (but not any more) I would need 6 days off to recover from 6 nights in a row now [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

You do days as well, or just nights?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Days too - I can't decide which is worse, working nights or having to get up at 5.30am to go in on days?!?! :-/

After i've worked these set of shifts, i go bakc to having 6 days off


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Which is worse - exactly - I've come to the conclusion that they are both c**p ! And as for a return to a Mon-Fri 9-5 AND having to be 'on call' at the weekends .... :-/ .... done that before and I don't fancy it again. Might buy a lottery ticket tomorrow :


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I couldn't cope with just having weekends off - i'd have to put up with everyone else out shopping


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I couldn't cope with just having weekends off - i'd have to put up with everyone else out shopping


You didn't fancy the Girls shopping trip (Louise, Lisa AND JampoTT..) to Swindon then  Â


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I could cope with that, its the other [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] that i couldn't put up with


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Planted a 15ft wisteria - lifted 2 flag stones on patio, dug out, replaced. Looks great against back of house.

Then I got pissed with beloved. Woke up and it's today - a tad dehydrated, so gonna skive..........  ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Planted a 15ft wisteria - lifted 2 flag stones on patio, dug out, replaced. Looks great against back of house.
> 
> Then I got pissed with beloved. Â Woke up and it's today - a tad dehydrated, so gonna skive..........  ;D


I'm gonna tell.....


----------

